# الحال الجملة وشبه الجملة



## Stephen Schmidt

السلام عليكم،
ما الفرق بين الحال الجملة وشبه الجملة


----------



## I.K.S.

_وعليكم السلام_ ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحال الجملة يكون إما _*جملة إسمية أو فعلية *_
أما شبه الجملة فإما أن يكون _*ظرفا أو جار و مجرور*_


----------

